# German chat-speak



## Tim0

Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber versuche ich auf Deutsch zu schreiben. Bitte korrigieren Sie mich wenn ich Fehler mache!

Meine Frage ist: Könnte jemand mir "chatspeak" auf Deutsch erzahlen bitte (auf English: lol, ttyl, brb)? Z.B. ich habe gerade gelernt, dass "annerst" ist "anderst" und "anderst" ist "anders wie". Doch bin ich nicht sicher, ob diese richtig sind.

Danke!


----------



## Heinz'Gehh

Tim0 said:


> Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, aber ich versuche auf Deutsch zu schreiben. Bitte korrigieren Sie mich, wenn ich Fehler mache!
> 
> Meine Frage ist: Könnte mir jemand etwas über "chatspeak" auf Deutsch erzahlen bitte (auf English: lol, ttyl, brb)? Z.B. habe ich gerade gelernt, dass "annerst" "anderst" ist und "anderst" "anders wie". Jedoch bin ich nicht sicher, ob diese richtig sind.
> 
> Danke!


Schau dir mal das an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Abk%C3%BCrzungen_(Netzjargon)

Meistens werden aber nur die englischen Originale verwendet.


----------



## Tim0

Heinz'Gehh said:


> Schau dir mal das an: (link)
> 
> Meistens werden aber nur die englischen Originale verwendet.



Danke sehr! Also wenn ich die englischen Originale benutze, würde man mich verstehen?

Aber ich verstehe nicht, z.B., was "^ ^" bedeutet, und es scheint, dass alle das sagen.


----------



## brian

"^ ^" ist einfach ein Smiley (oder eher die Augen von einem Smiley).


----------



## Tim0

brian8733 said:


> "^ ^" ist einfach ein Smiley (oder eher die Augen von einem Smiley).



Ach so, mein Gastbrüder konnte mir "^ ^" nicht erklären! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kuestenwache

Es ist irgendwo zwischen  und  einzuordnen, an einen Satz angehängt soll es mehr den lustigen Inhalt betonen, bzw bedeuten, dass das ganze mit einem Augenzwinkern und nicht ernst gemeint ist.
Ich habe auf den ersten Blick nichts gefunden was in dem Link gefehlt hat, zumindest nichts was man in einem allgemeinen Chat finden würde (bei Chats in Spielen kommen natürlich noch entsprechende Dinge dazu), was "annerst" oder "anderst" angeht. "Anderst" an sich existiert in der Deutschen sprache nicht, korrekt heißt es "anders" ohne "t". "Annerst", "annerschd", "anderst", "annaschda" usw bedeuten alle "anders". "Annerst wie", "annaschda wie" usw bedeuten "anders als" in deutschen Chats ist es durchaus üblich regionale Dialektwörter oder umgangssprachliche Vereinfachungen auszuschreiben "n" for "ein", "eh" für "sowieso", "bissl" für "bisschen", "zamme" für "zusammen", "nabend" für "guten Abend" usw. Das hängt sehr von der Region und dem Dialekt ab.


----------



## Frechdax91

Oh ja, ich benutze auch viel " ^^ ", oft auch einfach so, ohne Grund, das heißt, ohne, dass es witzig sein soll, was ich schreibe. ^^

Ich suche mal noch nach ein paar Beispielen von deutscher Chat-Sprache. Aber wie schon gesagt, verwenden wir vor allem die englischen Abkürzungen, wie z.B. _brb_ oder _wb_ oder _cu.
_Ein paar sehr verbreitete deutsche Chat-Abkürzungen, die mir gerade spontan einfallen sind:
ka = Keine Ahnung
kp = Keine Peilung, kein Plan
bb = bis bald
bd = bis dann


----------



## brian

und "bs"? bis später oder bullshit?


----------



## sokol

Es gibt eine ganze Menge SMS-Kürzel, die Eingang in den Chatspeak gefunden haben und *nicht *englischen Ursprungs sind, zu einem guten Teil ist aber deutscher Chatspeak schlicht englischer Chatspeak, wie schon bemerkt. 

"gg" (oder nur "g") etwa heisst "grins" = äquivalent mit "lol". Ausserdem werden sehr oft regionale Dialektwörter verwendet, wie von Küstenwache schon erwähnt; und manchmal verwenden Leute im Chat sogar Dialektwörter, die ihnen eigentlich fremd sind (und deren eigentliche Bedeutung ihnen gar nicht so richtig klar ist), etwa das norddeutsche "Moin", oft als Ersatz für andere (längere) Begrüssungsformen verwendet.

"ka" = "keine Ahnung" von Frechdax ist ein sehr verbreitetes Kürzel; andere dagegen, wie Frechdax' "kp" = "keine Peilung" dagegen dürften regional sein, mir ist das jedenfalls noch nie untergekommen (und ich hätt's auch nicht verstanden).

Brian's "bs" ist mir völlig unbekannt.  (Aber ich kenn mich in der Chat-Szene selbst nicht gut aus, bin kein Chatter.)


----------



## Tim0

^ ^ Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## sokol

Tim0 said:


> ^ ^ Vielen Dank an alle!


Here on WordReference however it is not allowed to use chatspeak  - to discuss chatspeak is a different matter, that's perfectly okay.


----------



## vmrweb

Meines Wissen sind die da ^^ japanischen Ursprungs. 

Vgl. http://www.anikaos.com/japanese_emoticons.html

(-_o)


----------



## Sidjanga

See also this previous thread: Lower-case sentences (chatspeak)


----------



## Frechdax91

bs?
Habe ich auch noch nie gehört. 
Aber laut dieser Liste hier heißt es "bullshit"...

http://www.acsr.de/archive/liste-der-abkurzungen-netzjargon


----------



## brian

Es war eigentlich keine ernsten Frage. "BS" heißt immer "bullshit" auf Englisch. Sorry.


----------



## Frechdax91

Ohhhh...
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## magnus

sokol said:


> "keine Peilung" dagegen dürften regional sein, mir ist das jedenfalls noch nie untergekommen (und ich hätt's auch nicht verstanden).



Sehr interessant. Dies ist ein ganz normaler, umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck im Norwegischen für "keine Ahnung". Wo würdest du es in Deutschland vermuten? Es klingt ja nach Seemannssprache, so vielleicht ist es in Norddeutschland verständlicher? Skandinavische Sprachen haben sehr viel übers Niederdeutsche bekommen, so es könnte dort her kommen.


----------



## sokol

magnus said:


> Sehr interessant. Dies ist ein ganz normaler, umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck im Norwegischen für "keine Ahnung". Wo würdest du es in Deutschland vermuten? Es klingt ja nach Seemannssprache, so vielleicht ist es in Norddeutschland verständlicher? Skandinavische Sprachen haben sehr viel übers Niederdeutsche bekommen, so es könnte dort her kommen.


Seemannssprache - vielleicht, das klingt plausibel.  Was dann natürlich auf Norddeutschland weisen würde.


----------



## Frank78

Ich kenne "keine Peilung".  Wohne zwar nördlich des Weißwurstäquators aber nicht wirklich an der Küste.


----------



## ink-heart

"Keine Peilung" - da spielt bestimmt auch der Altersfaktor eine Rolle. Ich denke, in der jüngeren Generation ist das wesentlich weiter verbreitet als bei Älteren.


----------



## Kuestenwache

As far as I know the correct youth speak term is "kein Peil", verb "etwas peilen" I hope with my 20 years I'm not old enough to have lost track of the vocabulary in adolescent communication. "Keine Peilung" sounds rather like the public access television version of cool talk, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ink-heart

Kuestenwache said:


> As far as I know the correct youth speak term is "kein Peil", verb "etwas peilen" I hope with my 20 years I'm not old enough to have lost track of the vocabulary in adolescent communication. "Keine Peilung" sounds rather like the public access television version of cool talk, correct me if I'm wrong.


 
Wie alles in der Sprache mag das zusätzlich von Region zu Region und von Individuum zu Individuum unterschiedlich sein. Ich höre von etwa 16- bis 20-jährigen hin und wieder mal "keine Peilung". "Kein Peil" habe ich garantiert noch nicht gehört, ist aber auch eine nette Variante.  Vielleicht ist das eine noch coolere und jüngere Weiterentwicklung. Spätestens jenseits der Dreißig gehört beides meiner Erfahrung nach höchstens noch zum passiven Wortschatz.

Vorm Losschicken nochmal kurz gegoogelt: 7450 Einträge für "kein Peil", 11900 für "keine Peilung". Scheint also beides verständlich, aber nicht ganz inflationär in Gebrauch zu sein. Eine genauere Auswertung der Seiten könnte natürlich weitere interessante Unterschiede ergeben.


----------



## Frechdax91

Ich wohn in Süd-Deutschland, bin 17 Jahre alt und hatte "Keine Peilung" auch noch nie gehört, bis mir das vor einem Jahr mal jemand erklärt hat. 
"Ich peils nicht" kenn ich zwar als Ausdruck, aber richtig gebräuchlich scheint mir das hier nicht zu sein... 

"Kein Peil" habe ich dagegen noch nie gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Lykurg

"Keine Peilung" (=Ahnung) und "peilen" (verstehen/begreifen) sind mir zwar bekannt, ebenso "verpeilen" (etwas vergessen/einen Termin verpassen), ich höre sie aber auch nicht allzu häufig.


----------



## Carlo66

Mein Beitrag ist "lg" - steht fuer Liebe Gruesse am Ende einer SMS oder Mails.


----------

